# Zelenka vs Tartini.



## Ritwik Ghosh (May 14, 2014)

I Would love to hear reasoned arguments.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

..................................


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Zelenka. My reasoned argument? The name Tartini reminds me of a certain raw steak dish and it grosses me out.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette (Nov 7, 2013)

This seems reasonable too besides which we should support composers with the letter Z as they are far fewer in number than those beginning with T


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have an idea. Why not aspirin vs Tylenol?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I have an idea. Why not aspirin vs Tylenol?


Neither of those are the fun kind of pain killer.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Can all these Vs threads be automatically posted on page 45?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

scratchgolf said:


> Can all these Vs threads be automatically posted on page 45?


... and once every last one of them is relocated to Page 45, could Page 45 then become the pathetic victim of an administrative accidental permanent deletion?

With many thanks in advance,
PetrB


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

PetrB said:


> ... and once every last one of them is relocated to Page 45, could Page 45 then become the pathetic victim of an administrative accidental permanent deletion?


One can only hope.


----------

